# formula jak odseparować z jednej kolumny adresowej numer domu od ulicy



## martawrob (Jul 4, 2017)

proszę o podanie formuły tak aby z bazy danych dotyczących adresu odseparować od nazwy ulicy w osobnych kolumnach nr domu, mieszkania bądź apartamentu (czy można wpisać jedną uniwersalną formułę ab to zrobić czy 3 osobne, ponieważ recordy są pomieszane).

Jak już to zostanie osiągnięte musze porównać i zaznaczyć takie same rekordy (zapisy) na dwóch excell sheet (też mam pytanie jak to najszybciej osiągnąć)

będę bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedź
 pozdrawiam Marta



address:nostreet name13 a, stag viewflat 3, hilton streetapartment 5, willow field

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## kalikj (Jul 4, 2017)

Martawrob, I don't know how many native Polish speakers visit the forum and would be able to read and answer your question therefore. I have a very rudimentary understanding of Polish myself. Would it be possible to rephrase the question in English?

My rudimentary understanding is that you want to retrieve the street name from the column where the address appears. Is this correct?


----------



## kalikj (Jul 4, 2017)

OK, if my understanding is correct and you have addresses in column A of your workbook per the examples you have shown (with a number then the street always after the ","), then you can get the number into one cell vs the street name in another by using the following (my example assumes that your first address ("13 a, stag view") is in cell A1:

Type into B1 to retrieve number: =LOOKUP(99^99,--("0"&MID(A1,MIN(SEARCH({0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9},A1&"0123456789")),ROW($1:$10000)))) gives the result "13" in this example
Type into C1 to retrieve street name: =RIGHT(A1,LEN(A1)-FIND(",",A1)) gives the result "stag view" in this example


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 6, 2017)

Formula for house or apartment number:


*=LEFT(A1,FIND(",",A1)-1)*


Formula for street name (use Kalik's but wrap in a TRIM()):


*=TRIM(RIGHT(A1,LEN(A1)-FIND(",",A1)))*


Question: do you need a _formula_?  You say this is coming from a database.  If you are only importing data once in a while then look on your *Data *tab in the ribbon.  There should be a tool called "_text to columns_" which will do this all at once. You might try it to see if that provides you with a suitable solution.

*GOOGLE TRANSLATE:*

Formuła numer domu lub mieszkania:


*= LEFT (A1, FIND (",", A1) -1)*


Wzór nazwy ulicy (użyj Kalika, ale zawiń w TRIM ()):


*= TRIM (PRAWO (A1, LEN (A1) -FIND (",", A1)))*


Pytanie: czy potrzebujesz wzoru? Mówisz, że pochodzi z bazy danych. Jeśli tylko raz importujesz dane, spójrz na kartę Dane na wstążce. Powinno być narzędzie zwane "tekstem do kolumn", które zrobi to na raz. Możesz spróbować sprawdzić, czy jest to odpowiednie rozwiązanie.


----------

